# Alchemy Argos Ti Hardtail



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

Alchemy Argos

Has anyone been on one of these? I love that the titanium is locally sourced and constructed. The geometry looks spot on to attack the Rockies!

I was told that a 130mm fork will work with the stock geo, and that ISCG05 tabs can be added to the frame for a small upcharge. Seems like they can make all sorts of adjustments for a customer.

This thing is expensive, but sexy as hell.

My therapist said my homework for this week is to brainstorm some goal setting to justify the purchase of a shiny new bike...


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, that's my kind of bike. Must. Fight. Temptation.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Got to admit was very tempted frame only expensive but the build kit while not cheap good for the price (i9 carbon wheelset even if 101 great spec for instance). Alchemy a great company great customer service a lot of very happy Arktos riders. Looking for aggressive 29 hardtail though I decided to save some dollars and preorder a canfield yelli screamy frame I thik they nailed the geo will have to see if it ends up having the overall feel I want in a all day hardtail. Have a Chromag Wideangle and nothing wrong with it great bike just got itch to have option for 29 Wheels, short travel with slack HTA and steep STA and it fit bill at a price that will let me customize.


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

HEMIjer said:


> Got to admit was very tempted frame only expensive but the build kit while not cheap good for the price (i9 carbon wheelset even if 101 great spec for instance).


Yeah, the frame-only price makes me scratch my head. What's the thought process there? Are they just incentivizing complete builds? But I agree about the build kits, they're decent value.

I'm also looking at the Neuhaus Solstice Mullet, which is a steel partybike with good geo and great customer service. I imagine it's heavier than a Ti frame, but still light for steel, and has well-engineered compliance. 

I have an extra set of Nox Teocalli wheels (29er) w/ i9 hubs laying around, and I wouldn't get to use 'em with the Neuhaus. Would it still be cheaper than the build kit to use my own wheels and get an Argos frame-only?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Not quite sure why the Argos trail would inspire much of anything


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

6thElement said:


> Not quite sure why the Argos trail would inspire much of anything


Is it just an unsatisfying trail?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Guinevere said:


> Is it just an unsatisfying trail?


Simple connector trail, nothing exciting on it at all.


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

Came in the mail this morning! 😻

The rocks of New Mexico are hard and sharp, but the Argos ate it up with a connoisseur-like delicacy. The compliance of the rear triangle is something else!

It's not the lightest titanium frame (I still need to weigh it.) However it's still fairly peppy! Even with the relatively heavy rubber. And it felt quite sturdy through some cheeky 2-3 foot rock jumps.

I'm really excited to have a cute hardtail that can take on just about every trail!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like a neato bike, what's clearance like on it?


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

It fits a 2.5 Aggressor pretty nicely in the rear- I bet it could take 2.6s.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

So you did it then! Very, very nice looking kit. I've been torn between an Alchemy, a Wayward, or just beating on my current Ti frame until either it or me crosses over.


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 28, 2020)

The Wayward is a nice bike too! And a lot cheaper, haha~

If you aren't going for handbuilt in the USA, then it could save you some moolah.

There's also hardtailparty's Binary Maniak that's coming out this year!


----------



## Freki (10 mo ago)

That's a nice looking ride!


----------

